# June '15 Member of the Month Voting Thread



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

*









We have 4 members nominated for Member of the Month
It's up to you to decide who deserves June's MOTM Title.

We have some new prizes this month for the contest winners. The winner will receive:
-A $25 Code for the *_*Badnewsracing website.
-A pair of Diode Dynamics' HP3 license plate lights
-Their choice of one of two products from Titan Synthetics*, -MOTM Winner title
-VIP Member badge (which comes with an upgraded account as well as access to an exclusive "VIP Room" section of the forum), 
*One bottle of Amsoil P.I. Performance Improver or one can of Amsoil Miracle Wash


Polls will end on June 30th.

Beelzebubba
ezap28ltz
Patman
Terryk2003
*_​


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice !


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Voted


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Voted


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I am only going to state 1 command here ...................​VoTe .......


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Is this a popularity contest?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

​absolutely ,,,,,,


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Is this a popularity contest?


Frequently yes. It's supposed to be who did the most to help the community but this type of poll frequently becomes a popularity contest.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bump. More votes please.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Voted on both!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

obermd said:


> frequently yes. It's supposed to be who did the most to help the community but this type of poll frequently becomes a popularity contest.


just like elections!!!!!! It ticks me off


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I think I know how this one will end up...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

VoTe for BeelzaBubba :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::goodjob:


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

bumpety bump bump


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

vote


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

If I win, it is because of the License plate that I drove to Lordstown with even though it expired 17 years ago!!! For those that did not go to Lordstown, the "PATMAN" plate in my avatar is real. After seeing KOBALT's plate, been thinking about renewing with an current plate instead of the one I have from 1996. Just wonder if they can put an "batman" emblem on the side like KOBALT's superman emblem. As I said you had to be there...... Ah laugh a bit.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So like should we give ya a popcicle to go with a firecrackerjack to go along with your PATMAN plate ?

​ VoTe ...


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Robin, where's the Pat-mobile?*

.
*Gee Willikers,* after all we've been through together over the past few years, come h3ll, high water or Trifecta tune, who else could it be this month except my neighbor in Ohio .. *Patman*.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My ballot has been cast!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congratulations Pat.


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Congrats Patman !!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> Congratulations Pat.


Thanks to all that voted for me. What does this mean other than another badge on my avatar? Any special perks? 
Do I have to give a speech? LOL


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think you get a $25 gift certificate from BNR and a bottle of something from XR's AMSOil storage locker.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> I think you get a $25 gift certificate from BNR and a bottle of something from XR's AMSOil storage locker.


Cool that's what I thought I read. how to redeem tho. I take it XR's storage locker is all oil etc. like that or are there some other goodies in there also. LOL. I just bought a case of oil from him at Lordstown but can always use more!!!!


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Congrats Patman! The best man won! It was well deserved! 

Thank you to whomever nominated me. I don't feel I deserved to be up there but thank you!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Terryk2003 said:


> Congrats Patman! The best man won! It was well deserved!
> 
> Thank you to whomever nominated me. I don't feel I deserved to be up there but thank you!


Honestly surprised I was in the running myself. I was about to post: someone nominate me so I can run! LOL Esp. after last month when it seems alot of people were MOTM! Like Miss America, I hope I fill the position well(what ever that means). I talk too much, don't I...........(must be the medicine) Just enjoy the time in the spotlight and shut up....!!!!!(I do like *trying* to make people laugh don't I)


----------

